# How many waterfowlers here are Firefighters



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

thetrueflatsman said:


> I guess I should have been more specific.
> 
> Full time Firemen have my respect.
> 
> ...


I'm not a fireman, or a policeman. I make bags for a living. But I think I'm fully qualified to make the observation that you sir, may in fact be the knucklehead.


----------



## duckhunter88 (Oct 19, 2006)

thetrueflatsman said:


> I guess I should have been more specific.
> 
> Full time Firemen have my respect.
> 
> ...


 Any one that gives there time and risks his life to help his fellow man. Should have your respect!!!! It should not matter if he his making aliving at it, or is doing it for next to nothing. I am a LT with a Vol. fire dept. and I also work with the MI DNR fighting wildfires. Thats just in case you were wondering. Oh, and I do think that I am something for getting out of bed, missing dinner, and time with my wife and son to help people in my community. As far as runing code to non-emergency calls how would you know if the other person on the other end of 911 thinks it is an emergency. It probably isn't your family or your property, but I bust my tail every time to save a--hammers like you


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

duckhunter88 said:


> Any one that gives there time and risks his life to help his fellow man. Should have your respect!!!! It should not matter if he his making aliving at it, or is doing it for next to nothing. I am a LT with a Vol. fire dept. and I also work with the MI DNR fighting wildfires. Thats just in case you were wondering. Oh, and I do think that I am something for getting out of bed, missing dinner, and time with my wife and son to help people in my community. As far as runing code to non-emergency calls how would you know if the other person on the other end of 911 thinks it is an emergency. It probably isn't your family or your property, but I bust my tail every time to save a--hammers like you


Well played.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

thetrueflatsman said:


> Well.... how would I know?
> 
> Let's see..... try having a family member killed by a vol fd running lights... to a "under control bon fire" complaint. Non emergency call but this idiot blew thru a stop sign at 45 mph and t-boned a vehicle, killing both the driver and ft seat passenger, who was 14 yrs old.
> 
> ...


now i'm sorry for your loss, but by using your mentality, do you hate the brand of vehicle, the 911 system and for that matter all volunteers too? you have an isolated incident that you are using to brand a whole group of people.

again, sorry for your loss, but you can't hammer all volunteer firefighters because of it and get a free pass.


----------



## duckhunter88 (Oct 19, 2006)

I too am sorry for your loss, but that does not give a pass to bash all Vol. firefighters. There have been people killed by career firefighters running lights and sirens to calls there have also been people killed by cops doing the same or even paramedics. so in your case maybe you should bash everyone thyat are trying to help others in there time of need. there has been firefighters killed by motorist driving down the road to busy paying attention to something else other than the road, but to bash everyone I think is wrong. I am truly sorry for the loss of your family members.


----------



## duckhunter88 (Oct 19, 2006)

thetrueflatsman said:


> I'm not looking for a free pass. And you comparison is foolish regarding the type of veh or 911. In the line of work I am in, I see these fools most every day.... driving with little caution, assuming everyone is somehow automaticly just going to get out of their way cause they have a little red flashing light on their vehicle. Operating an emergency vehicle takes a great deal of skill.... you have to expect that other drivers can't or don't see or hear you. You just can't drive with reckless disregard for others.
> 
> And how many of these stories should I post? Whatever.... sorry I even mentioned anything.
> 
> ...


 there are bad apples in very profession the way your going you'll have to hold something against everyone.


----------



## thetrueflatsman (Aug 5, 2009)

Didn't mean to threadjack.


Sorry.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

WOW 

and all I ment was to see how many of us where Fire Fighters sorry guys didnt mean for this to be all blown up


I guess i will think of this guy next time I am pulling that teenage girl out of her car at 3 am when she was on her way home from work because some jerk was driving drunk and cross the center line and its 34 out with a freezing down pour

OR the next time I leave my kids soccer game to put out a farmers barn fire with a whole years supply of hay in it and every tractor he owns ... his life savings and every thing he has to make a living is in there.

you know i could go on but I am a better man then that

scott


----------



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *thetrueflatsman*  
_I guess I should have been more specific.

Full time Firemen have my respect.

Vol. fireman who think they are something just cause they have lights and siren on their pv's and can drive like knuckleheads, coding to non-emergency calls..... well they tend to have the opposite.

"God created Policemen so that Firemen could have Heros too."_


A month or so back we responded to a Call on I-75. A state trooper was reaching for a clip board on the passenger floor. He drifted into the left lane and clipped the rear end of a a 4 person family in a cadilac. The car smached into the north south devider wall and then crossed 3 lanes and smached into the gaurd rail head on. Who was praised with saving the lifes of the mothers and one of the little girls???

....definitely not the ones who you view as are hero.....tool:rant:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

bender said:


> jackpot! :chillin:


So I'm assuming you work with SA ULTRA MAG then?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

There are bad people doing every job on the planet, not just fireman. Hey, if you score a job where you work 9 or 11 days per month, get 60+k a yr with benefits and a pension that enables you to retire at 50(don't know the actual age, but it is pretty young), while working another part time job to add to that why not? No doubt there are fireman that are totally in it to help people and kudos to them, but the ones I know all think of it as a job and like the respect, the money and schedule. That is fine also.


----------



## thetrueflatsman (Aug 5, 2009)

A month or so back we responded to a Call on I-75. A state trooper was reaching for a clip board on the passenger floor. He drifted into the left lane and clipped the rear end of a a 4 person family in a cadilac. The car smached into the north south devider wall and then crossed 3 lanes and smached into the gaurd rail head on. Who was praised with saving the lifes of the mothers and one of the little girls???

....definitely not the ones who you view as are hero.....tool:rant:[/quote]


Apparently there is not a spelling requirement in the fire academy.

smached = smashed
cadilac = Cadillac
devider = divider
lifes = lives
gaurd = guard


I deleted all my posts because I was wrong to take this thread in a different direction as it was intended. But don't take cheap shots at me for my well deserved opinion. I am done.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

firenut8190 said:


> BassFisher91- Make sure this is something you want to do. This is a big commitment. Trainings, last night runs, Alot of dinner & time away from your family. But is very satisfienig(sp) in the long run.


I read somewhere that Firemen have a very high divorce rate. Probably the same goes toward duck hunters.


----------



## amenz (Nov 17, 2008)

wow......what a thread. I'd just like to THANK all of you who are in any emergency response type of work. The expense incurred physically and emotionally by you and your families is much appreciated by 99.9% of the population.


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

Been with Madison Twp Fire Dept. as a paid on call FF/EMT-S for 24 yrs come Dec. Best move I have ever made in my life. The saying goes that you can count your true friends on one hand----I have 36 of them........


MI88


----------



## medic71 (Mar 8, 2007)

I was in Flat Rock paid on call for 8 years and now I am full time in Wyandotte Local 356 for 7 years. Good Luck and as mentioned before get your medic! Make sure this is what you want to do. We have taken cuts just like everyone else its just the sign of the times. Many people think we have great pensions, this is a myth any more in most cities. We lost our pensions and are in a 401k program and you know how those have been going. No more retiring at age 50, its more like 65 if you have any money in your account. Benefits are now cut to were you pay for most of them just like most other jobs. Like I mentioned I have been there 7 years and I do not even make close to 60K like mentioned in other post. There are still some cities with good pay and benefits so make sure to look around but get your foot in the door where ever you can to start to get experience. And of course as you can see be prepared to be spit on after helping someone. It's just part of the job. No one wants us until they need us and then they do not want us again. You just let it all roll off your shoulders and know your doing a good job! I am sure if we could stand over everyone at there jobs we could critize them just as bad and say how over paid and under worked they are.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm sure not many of the posters have ACTUALLY survived a house fire.

I did, luckily someone outside yelling woke me and my concubine at the time up, we ran through a burning living room, with a 5 foot gaping hole in the middle.
That guy yelling was a Firefighter.

So, having seen from the inside what it's like to fight fires, I'll keep my candy ass desk job, thank you.

I salute you.


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

TSS Caddis said:


> So I'm assuming you work with SA ULTRA MAG then?


i just put 2 and 2 together... and sure enough i do.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

thetrueflatsman said:


> Apparently there is not a spelling requirement in the fire academy.
> 
> smached = smashed
> cadilac = Cadillac
> ...


Cheap shots? You put a whole group of people, who do a life-saving job, into the category of idiots and knuckleheads. And then you feel it's necessary to correct spelling errors, sort of hypocritical I'd say.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

OK... lets get this thread back on track...

it was a good thread that went south...


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Ex Fire Fighter, spent 11.5 years with Forest Twp. Have a lot of good memories and life long friends as a result. Couldn't ask for a better class of people in my mind.


----------



## Jay88118 (Jun 20, 2008)

I am a Paid On Call FF/EMT for Madison Township Fire Department for 24 years in February. I joined as a cadet when I was 16 and a full member the day I turned 18. One of the best moves I have ever done also.


----------



## Jay88118 (Jun 20, 2008)

Also for those of you that dont know, the Fireman's Memorial Weekend is this weekend in Roscommon. For those of you that have never been, I highly recommend it, as it is a great time. Make sure and stop and see the memorial itself. The wreath laying will make you think of all the Brothers from Michigan that have lost their life.

Jay


----------



## honk ahaulic (Jul 17, 2009)

spaulding twp. FD


----------



## BB Hunter (Feb 15, 2006)

Medic in the wonderful city of Flint.


----------



## makoman26 (Dec 3, 2008)

i work for the city of flint fire.:evilsmile


----------



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

Apparently there is not a spelling requirement in the fire academy.

smached = smashed
cadilac = Cadillac
devider = divider
lifes = lives
gaurd = guard


I deleted all my posts because I was wrong to take this thread in a different direction as it was intended. But don't take cheap shots at me for my well deserved opinion. I am done.[/quote]

My run reports are always correct,but when im typing out of anger for your disrespect towards those who you will more than likely one day call on to save your life,my spelling makes no difference.


----------



## CrazyAssTy96 (Jul 6, 2009)

testin out for my emt license in a couple weeks..haha.. goint to school right now for my medic then headin to the acadmey after that


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

Full time FF since 1982, after 27 years I can tell you the fire service is more professional than ever. The mier "want to" is not enough. You have to build a resume that rises to the top, test well and interview well. When it comes to this job, "many are asked, few are chosen". With the education requirements and the time it takes to achieve them you could make a lot more money doing something else. But I don't think you can have a job you enjoy as much.

Don't limit yourself to michigan, network with other testers, (they can give valuable info on other tests comming up). Recruite relatives to check newspaper adds in thier community. By the testing books that help you prepare. If possible join a volunteer or partime department to gain training and expierience. 

Good luck


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks boys for your service!!!! I hope I never get to meet you in a professional capacity, but I'm glad to know you've got our backs.


----------



## duckhunter88 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ya, the memorial is a good time, We have a bunch of guys going. I can't due to having to work all weekend. My grandfathers name is on the memorial. I'm proud to follow in his foot steps and give back to the community. I salute everyone that risk there lives every day to help there neighbors.

LT. Jerome Township Fire Dept.
Keyman (firefighter) Michigan DNR
U.S. Army Vet.


----------



## duckhunter88 (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh, Don't forget when looking for a job to try some of the large industrial companys in the state. We have bunch of guys that work for the large chemical companys in the area that are firefighters. You get alot of training in haz-mat the would look good on resumes.


----------



## pethynes80 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello,

I am seriously thinking about becoming a firefighter ....

Any advice from firefighters? I like to hear your feedback.


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

duckhunter88 said:


> Oh, Don't forget when looking for a job to try some of the large industrial companys in the state. We have bunch of guys that work for the large chemical companys in the area that are firefighters. You get alot of training in haz-mat the would look good on resumes.




Dow, Hemlock SemiConductor both employ full time fire rescue guys...they get paid BIG BUCKS, Great Retirement, but keep in mind the methyl-ethyl-nasties they deal with on a daily basis. 

For the record, I started out as a 21 year old medic in Saginaw in the mid-80's, Certified Police Officer in the early 90's and my days of wearing polyester and pocket pants were over in 2006 when I'd had enough and got a "regular" job. 

I ROUTINELY....repeat.... ROUTINELY teased my "Fire Dweeb/Martyr" co-workers for close to 20 years.....but when I needed them...I called them, and they were THERE. I cannot ever think of one time where the I was not happy to see the guys.

My life was saved by a couple of Firemen and a dispatcher who figured out I was going down when I was overcome with Carbon Monoxide in a house on a medical run when I was younger, thinner and had more hair (over 9,999 parts per million?......it was deadly inside). Charlie and Bryan are in my prayers often. 

And for the record, I have wrecked and totaled 2 ambulances (I was cleared in one and "no decision" (TOTAL BS!!!) in the other) and wrecked three police cars in my years on the road. Like the commercial says...they're called accidents, not on-purposes. (well there was that one time I rammed the guy into a ditch...but he was not a nice person and he made me mad ). 

Let he who has not sinned cast the first stone. - John 8:7

The thing I always say is this: When you are sitting in your home with your family and children on Christmas morning, there are thousands of men and women across the country sitting in a rig, driving a car or sitting at a station ready to come when called......while you rest comfortably, they stand ready. 

Thank your local Police, Firefighter and EMS Professional the next time you see them. You'd be surprised how little they hear the two words "thank you."


----------

